# Reel Repair



## mclaughlin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

Does anyone know a good reel repair shop in southern new jersey?


----------



## magic mike (Sep 20, 2009)

what kind of reel?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

What part of Jersey?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

www.alantani.com


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

Paul at Grumpy's in Seaside Park can fix just about anything. And he's got a ton of parts at hand.
Good Luck


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Define South Jersey?? Cape May area Jim's Bait and Tackle, 609-884-3900


----------



## mclaughlin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

its a Penn reel from 1982 and im in mount laurel


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Take it to your local tackle shop most likely they can repair or clean you reel.


----------

